# new engine block with Mabuchi motors



## jerrybaffetto (Nov 25, 2014)

good morning everyone, new engine block with Mabuchi motors, pitch choice from 80mm and up
maximum voltage 24 volts
possible constructions on request


----------



## fsts2k (Jan 13, 2009)

do you know the distance between wheel centers? I am looking for two motor blocks with a distance of 62.4mm


----------



## jerrybaffetto (Nov 25, 2014)

fsts2k said:


> do you know the distance between wheel centers? I am looking for two motor blocks with a distance of 62.4mm


with this solution, the minimum wheel spacing is 88mm, but you can also get a single motorized axle
attach image


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Jerry, I do not see any suspension system or equalization of either axle. I do see the slots in the main housing.

A rigid 2 axle truck will not perform very well. The gears do look superb.

How about making some suspension or equalization?

Greg


----------



## jerrybaffetto (Nov 25, 2014)

hi Greg
LGB, PIKO and the major manufacturers use motor blocks without suspension and have no problems
I have been working for years with two-axle motor blocks and have never used suspension, never problems
inserting a suspension is not so easy but if needed I can take it into consideration, thanks for the advice
my DR 99 161 Fairlie that I am producing also works with axles on bearings but without suspension, it runs well

Fairlie motor block


----------



## jerrybaffetto (Nov 25, 2014)

in the past I made some three axle locomotives with suspension, but believe me, if I can avoid it I prefer it hahaha
attached picture of a metal chassis with supports and suspension on each axle


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Deep flanges can help keep a motor block without any suspension on the rails, but deep flanges look awful.

Aristo made one axle pivot, USA Trains suspends the axles in a frame. Their 3 axle block has effectively a powered pilot truck, as 3 axle trucks absolutley need some compliance on at least one axle.

All that said, there is some compliance between the chassis and the wheels.

I appreciate that smaller locos can work somewhat, but now track cross level / warp can cause issues.

Greg


----------



## jerrybaffetto (Nov 25, 2014)

ok Greg, I will take your advice into consideration
do you have any ideas on how to do this?
I would not want to use a metal spring, what do you think?


----------



## jerrybaffetto (Nov 25, 2014)

After a few hours of planning, I managed to make the two axles independent
in this configuration the minimum wheelbase is 62 mm
you can get an even closer pitch but with a fixed engine block, not articulated
same thing you can have articulated motor block with pitch on request
some pictures are attached


----------



## jerrybaffetto (Nov 25, 2014)

some examples on fixed case


----------



## fsts2k (Jan 13, 2009)

jerrybaffetto said:


> hi Greg
> LGB, PIKO and the major manufacturers use motor blocks without suspension and have no problems
> I have been working for years with two-axle motor blocks and have never used suspension, never problems
> inserting a suspension is not so easy but if needed I can take it into consideration, thanks for the advice
> ...


Is it possible to use this configuration (single motor driving two axles) for a motor block with 64mm axle to axle? I am attempting to model a Chicago Elevated Train car which is the driving factor for the clearance


----------



## jerrybaffetto (Nov 25, 2014)

fsts2k said:


> Is it possible to use this configuration (single motor driving two axles) for a motor block with 64mm axle to axle? I am attempting to model a Chicago Elevated Train car which is the driving factor for the clearance


yes of course, the closest pitch is 62 mm
but the complete engine block will have an outside dimension in length of 162 mm
i don't know if i have solved your problem


----------



## jerrybaffetto (Nov 25, 2014)

fsts2k said:


> Is it possible to use this configuration (single motor driving two axles) for a motor block with 64mm axle to axle? I am attempting to model a Chicago Elevated Train car which is the driving factor for the clearance


no, okay, this is not possible
sorry but I use a translator and sometimes I don't understand well right away
one motor drives one axle
to get 64 mm would be possible, if you want traction on both axles, but with the dual motor configuration


----------



## fsts2k (Jan 13, 2009)

Understand, thank you. Let me think about this


----------



## jerrybaffetto (Nov 25, 2014)

fsts2k said:


> Understand, thank you. Let me think about this


OK, in the meantime I'll go ahead with the testing,
everything seems to be working well
but it takes time to get the electric motors
i will keep you updated!


----------



## jerrybaffetto (Nov 25, 2014)

hello everyone
here are the first tests of the engine blocks
everything is ok for now
now we are waiting for the electric motors, worm screws and gears!
(what you see are only tests, the final models will be perfect in every part of printing)


----------

